# Tent Camping Black Gap WMA



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

Trip report: Black Gap Wildlife Management Area. West TX


Been wanting to visit this area and found a perfect weather window. Overnite mid 40’s and daytime in high 60’s. I gathered up both my pup’s and went for it. 
It is definitely a long haul to get there. But rewarding imo. Free camping is allowed at the designated campsites on a first come basis but you must have a
Limited Public Use Permit (LPU) that can be purchased at any Academy for $12 before arriving. I would not suggest pulling any travel trailers other than a serious
offroad Overlander type. 4X4 is good to have but not really necessary unless it has rained recently.

From park Head Quarters it is 14 miles of primitive road to the Rio Grande River. Along the river there are multiple campsites (25 qty) that
have a covered 10’ x 20’ cement slab, park style BBQ pit and fire ring/grate. I spent 2 days at my campsite exploring the area and saw no other persons.
Really a good time. 

RH

video of first day: part 1



Entrance















Chesapeakes















Creek Bed














Headed to Rio Grande















Camping Spot (on bottom of pic)















Campsite
















Rio Grande River
















Mexico


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Cool trip. Nice documentation as well.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Man thats an awesome video... C ant wait to see more.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Great video. Can’t wait to see the rest of the trip b


----------



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

If anyone were interested in part 2 I have it completed now.

Camping Black Gap WMA Part 2 - EP 51 - YouTube


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

rustyhook said:


> If anyone were interested in part 2 I have it completed now.
> 
> Camping Black Gap WMA Part 2 - EP 51 - YouTube


absolutely ty


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

rustyhook said:


> If anyone were interested in part 2 I have it completed now.
> 
> Camping Black Gap WMA Part 2 - EP 51 - YouTube



MAn that is awesome for sure. thanks for the video


----------

